# 5 days, 4 minutes



## nfk (Feb 25, 2011)

As of now, i spent 5 days and 4 minutes of my life on this forum 
Time well spend.

Norberto


----------



## steamer (Feb 25, 2011)

19Days 20 hours and 19 minutes....and I agree!

 ;D


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 25, 2011)

26 Days, 13 Hours, 58 Minutes


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 25, 2011)

HA......Since were comparing

36 days, 9 hours and 5 minutes...................................................and counting :big:

Probably $100,000 worth of education here too :big: :big: 

thanks all

Kel


----------



## joe d (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha Kel... I beat you....36 days, 20 hours, and 31 minutes..... ;D


----------



## Foozer (Feb 25, 2011)

33 days, 14 hours and 47 minutes

and if I forget what color the "Brides Eyes Are!" then it would be time spent to my own undoing, Blue I think?

Robert


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 25, 2011)

joe d  said:
			
		

> Ha Kel... I beat you....36 days, 20 hours, and 31 minutes..... ;D



36 days, 9 hours and 12 minutes.

I'm catching up :big:

Kel


----------



## joe d (Feb 25, 2011)

kcmillin  said:
			
		

> 36 days, 9 hours and 12 minutes.
> 
> I'm catching up :big:
> 
> Kel



Dang... the pressure....


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 25, 2011)

56 days 16 hrs 48 min. But who's counting! : :

  Probably why I don't get more done.  ;D ;D

 Ron


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 25, 2011)

Total time logged in: 42 days, 49 minutes.

Lurking time is probably double or triple that.

That's why I only mange to build a few.

Too much talk, and not enough work!

-MB


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 25, 2011)

Half the fun of this hobby for me is thinking about what I want to do. For instance, I have a lot of fun thinking about what it must be like to make five Upshurs at once. Actually doing it, I dunno......sounds like a lot of work. :big:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 26, 2011)

Dennis;

 Think of it this way -- Work is what you do for fun, a job is how you pay for it. Now, when ya gonna start? Thm:

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 26, 2011)

12 days, 2 hours and 13 minutes.

BTW how is this time counted?


----------



## tel (Feb 26, 2011)

Erm ... in days, hours and minutes I think! 

44 days, 15 hours and 40 minutes for me


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 26, 2011)

6/4/28... Time well spent 

R


----------



## rake60 (Feb 26, 2011)

Let's see,
July 08, 2007, 04:46:35 PM until now but not logged in all of that time.

I hate math so anyone interested can figure that out.  scratch.gif

Time well spent? 
*I think it has been! * 

Rick


----------



## nfk (Mar 7, 2011)

There is no way a could catch up with any of you!
 :bow:

BTW, i did`n start this topic as a competition, i just was in good mood and enjoying the forum  (you all beat me!)

Norberto


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 8, 2011)

Nearly 2 days. Still got a lot of reading and learning and loving it


----------



## o.h.cam (Mar 8, 2011)

yes, I'm knocking on the door at the two day mark myself,most of it what you guys call "lurking" but rest assured I mean you no harm,,,,,,,,,,,,now, TAKE ME TO YOUR LEADER!!!!!!!!!


----------

